# verknüpfung vom Navman 7100 mit GPS Garmin II plus oder III plus



## Urmeli (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Eine Frage an alle Spezialisten:
Habe ein Funkgerät Navman 7100 und möchte mein Gps Garmin II Plus oder III plus an das Funkgerät anschliessen, damit die Koordinaten vom Funkgerät erkannt werden und im Notfall per DSC mitgesendet werden. Habe alle Anschlussmöglichkeiten ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Ich krieg keine Daten ins Funkgerät.

Hat jemand von euch möglicherweise das gleiche Problem oder das Problem gehabt und eine Lösung gefunden. 

Danke im Voraus für eure Mithilfe

Urmeli


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: verknüpfung vom Navman 7100 mit GPS Garmin II plus oder III plus*

Hallo,
ich hatte einmal ein ähnliches Problem mit der Verbindung eines Kartenplotters zu einem kleineren GPS Gerät (Festmontage mit Batterie und Fremdstromversorgung). Auch hier waren keine verläßlichen Datentransfers zu erzielen. Der Plotterhersteller erläuterte damals, dass die kleineren PGS Geräte zu
starke interne Spannungsschwankungen haben und von den anderem Gerät nicht
"akzeptiert" werden. Eine exterme GPS Antenne hats dann gebracht.


----------



## Urmeli (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: verknüpfung vom Navman 7100 mit GPS Garmin II plus oder III plus*

Hallo,

danke für deine antwort hab die externe Antenne angebracht, bringt allerdings das gleiche Resultat. Scheint ein anderes Problemchen zu sein. entweder einstellungen der Geräte oder externe Stromspeisung. Werde also weiterexperimentieren.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## SKREI (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: verknüpfung vom Navman 7100 mit GPS Garmin II plus oder III plus*

Hallo!
Hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem Lowrance 332 c. Wollte dieses Gerät an ein Navicom 460 DSC VHF anschliessen. Wichtig dabei ist das nur der Ausgang des Plotters ( meistens Orange) an den Eingang vom VHF angeschlossen wird. Die anderen Funktionen brauchts du nur wenn du ein Autopilot betreiben möchtest. Weiterhin musst du die Scnittstelle des Plotters richtig einstellen. Er soll ja Daten ausenden. Muss ,wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf 4600 baud stehen. Steht aber alles in der Bedienungsanleitung.
Viel Erfolg wünscht Guido


----------



## Urmeli (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: verknüpfung vom Navman 7100 mit GPS Garmin II plus oder III plus*

Hallo,

Danke, hatte ich schon alles eingestellt, Gps auf 4800 baud , usw...auch das war nicht die richtige Lösung ...:c 

Hab jetzt nen Kumpel der meint es könnte an der externen Stromlieferung des Gps liegen, wenn auf Batteriebetrieb, würde das GPS den Ausgang nicht freischalten.....also wird er vorbeikommen und zeigen was er drauf hat ....


Meld mich wenn was neues ist....falls wir ne Lösung finden ..#q 

Bis der tage
Urmeli


----------



## Urmeli (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: verknüpfung vom Navman 7100 mit GPS Garmin II plus oder III plus*

Hallo,

also haben am Freitagabend an der sache hier rumgebastelt.  Hier das positive Ergebnis:

Das GPS *muss eine externe Stromquelle* haben. es wird nicht über das Funkgerät gespeist. Das Kabel muss ein Strom - Datenkabel sein mit *4 Drähten.* ein normales Datenkabel mit 3 Drähten reicht nicht, da man kein Stromzugang hat, respektiv 1 Pin ist nicht besetzt und das ist genau der wo die Stromspeisung draufliegt. Ansonsten ist es kein problem, Daten und Uhrzeit wird alles auf dem Funkbildschirm angezeigt. Halt nur das richtige Kabel verwenden und korrekt anschliessen. Die einstellung am GPSausgang: NMEA - 4800 Baud.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------

